# Closing down sales...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

...by companies that aren't closing down.

I'm sure you know the kind I'm talking about...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Whats that mens clothes shop called thats always closing down? There is one on the White Rose centre in Leeds, scratty stuff, cant remember its name. Been closing down for years.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Whats that mens clothes shop called thats always closing down? There is one on the White Rose centre in Leeds, scratty stuff, cant remember its name. Been closing down for years.












*"Ciro Citterio"*

There are a few other well known companies who have recently done the same. One seems to ring a bell, but their name fails me...

:roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wife knew, fucking Blakes. Shut down, or shut up already.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Can't spell the name. But remember going to lakeside when it first opened and a shop called Eisenegger (Or Something) Was having a closing down sale as soon as it opened. !6 years on i still think it's closing down.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Can't spell the name. But remember going to lakeside when it first opened and a shop called Eisenegger (Or Something) Was having a closing down sale as soon as it opened. !6 years on i still think it's closing down.


 :lol: :lol: I always think that, its always got '70% off closing down sale' in the window. It must be shit gear as they have been closing down for 6 years and cantget rid of it!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Can't spell the name. But remember going to lakeside when it first opened and a shop called Eisenegger (Or Something) Was having a closing down sale as soon as it opened. !6 years on i still think it's closing down.


That's the one.

Eisen!gger, yousan!gger we all wanna be ..... you get the drift!


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Theres has been a closing down Golf sale just off Oxford St for almost 10 years!

Probably the same stupid pikey holding the sign aswell.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

citrix20 said:


> Theres has been a closing down Golf sale just off Oxford St for almost 10 years!
> 
> Probably the same stupid pikey holding the sign aswell.


But they never seem to have any 1994 GTIs.....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

[smiley=drummer.gif]

Shall I get your coat Pen' or will you get it yourself? :wink:


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

citrix20 said:


> Theres has been a closing down Golf sale just off Oxford St for almost 10 years!
> 
> Probably the same stupid pikey holding the sign aswell.


Fucking gypsies, got accosted on regents street by a pikey bird "cross me palm wi silver or i'll put a curse on ya" - "fuck off love or i'll cross your face with my foot". Maybe she was right though, on my third set of kidneys and i lost my left leg in an accident.!


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I hate shops that have signs that say "Everything must go."

Surely that's the whole point of a shop anyway?


----------

